# Litterbox Issues



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Our cats will pee outside the boxes if they're not clean enough or if they're filled too full with litter, it might be a matter of being Jinx being finicky.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I know another cat that did this exact same thing. In her case, it was related to stress and was behavioral. Ultimately her family re-homed her. Last I heard she's doing very well, but I don't know what they did to correct the problem. I wish I had more info for you! I do know they used special litter for a while that changed colors if her urine pH changed (indicating she may have a UTI). That might be an option for you if you need to rule out persistent UTI's.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Once I got my dog, my cat started doing the same thing. I thought once he got used to having a dog around he would stop but after three years I finally sent him to live with my parents. He hasn't had any issues since living there. My dad's theory is he didn't like the enclosed litter box, even though I cleaned it out every day. I had to keep it covered or my pup would go looking for a snack. He was on a food specifically formulated to prevent UTI's so it wasn't anything medical. I know how frustrating that is. Hope you get things worked out and it's nothing too serious!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Best place for litter of issues
The Litter Box From Your Cat's Point of View by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: Litter box management, types of cat litter, feline house soiling, inappropriate elimination


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Prozac for cats?!*

Thanks for all of the advice! I clean the box fairly regularly, usually twice a day. The vet took blood and urine samples, and we should have an answer in a few days. But based on everything I told her, she thinks Jinx has some behavioral issues and recommended putting her on Prozac. I've never heard of that for cats, but I'm willing to try anything at this point!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a cat that after about 4 years he started to pee beside the box. I have to put a puppy pad there and he will use that. I too have tried different boxes and litter and nothing worked. He is very afraid of everything and evryone. I tell everyone he is paranoid Schizophrenic. I did get an herbal collar that seemed to help however he is such a freak that he chewed it off of himself :no: I would give the collar a try. You can get them at petsmart. Sentry makes them.
I thought about medicating him but he is so hard to catch that it wouldn't be worth it. I was really at my wits end with him. Lucky for him he decided he wanted to go outside. He now lives outside (his choice) and is very happy and actually not as paranoid as he was. He is a fantastic hunter.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

One of mine also preferred to use the carpet at times.:yuck:

After quite a few years we were moving and my nephew put the new litter in the box. Uh - oh, it was the cheap stuff I bought to put in the paint cans before disposing of them (required here). It turns out Suggie preferred the cheap stuff.:doh:

I also could not use a coverd litter box. I think she got cornered in there early on and was afraid one of the other cats would corner her again. She was a rescue and it took a while for the resident two to accept her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

one thing to try is to put boxes in different places in the house. It could be that she doesn't like where you have the box.


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks all. Jinx is skittish, but she does come when I call and coax her. Once I've got her, she LOVES to be held! She always sits very well in my lap when getting her nails clipped and to get her Soft Paws put on. I think I'm going to try the prozac and see if it helps. I just hate to think that she's unhappy or scared! Not sure if I mentioned this, but she is a rescue who was most likely abused as a kitten - which I'm sure adds to her fears. Poor thing


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

...are her nails really long? Sometimes they can grow out to where they are actually poking into the pads when they extend theist paws... This is not very comfortable when they try to dig in the litter... Do you notice her walking gingerly? Sometimes a boot tray with newspapers will work if they absolutely will not use the litter. Hth


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

whispered memories said:


> ...are her nails really long? Sometimes they can grow out to where they are actually poking into the pads when they extend theist paws... This is not very comfortable when they try to dig in the litter... Do you notice her walking gingerly? Sometimes a boot tray with newspapers will work if they absolutely will not use the litter. Hth


 
I'm fairly good about keeping her nails trimmed - enforced the habit from day one and now neither cat seems to mind! I use Soft Paws with both cats which keeps them from scratching up people and furniture. So far so good! 

Alternatives to Declawing, Nail Caps for Cats

And no word from the vet so far on Jinx's blood/urine tests. I'll take no news as good news...


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

There's a litter with a cat "attractant" in it that helps sometimes. Plus, there is also plug-in pheromone diffuser, Feliway that my cat Vet recommends using. The Sentry collar, Goodbehavior has a similar chemical. I'd try both - they work great on some cats and not at all for others. They seem to help ours, although occassionally there's still accidents, but the cats are 16, 12 and 8 yrs old. The last accidents were probably because the oldest couldn't jump over the sides of the box, so he went right outside of it. I swtiched to 2 covered boxes with low entries and that solved that problem. 

We also had one location the cats insist using whenever they are stressed. Solved that issue by adding a box there and yes, I have to be very careful of keep it clean or I deal with the consequences of the pups cleaning it for me. But, its better then cat pee on the rug!


----------

